# Pebbles and Bebe's Photo Shoot



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2007)

This isa series of pictures ofthe Pebbles sour dough bunny. The figurine was made by Tundrakatiebean who is raising money for the Anchorage Rabbit Rescue.







The package arrives... can't wait to open it.This is my desk, with two monitors. The first screen is the forum showing the figure.
And the second screen is Pebbles at the Vet's office getting treatment for her sneezing.







Thecolor is off as the light is reflectingfromthe wrapper.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2007)

Pebbles meeting with the mini-Pebbles.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2007)

Claiming it as hers.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't help looking at herself.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2007)

Sneaking off to Bunny Chat. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

Does that look like me?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

Am I cute?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

This is hard work. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:that made my day. I'm glad Pebbles approves


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I'm glad Pebbles approves









Pebbles loves it. :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2007)

very cute!!
by the way, do i detect the presence of another scientist? (the sigma catalogs)


----------



## naturestee (Sep 29, 2007)

Yay for Pebbles pics!

Tonyshuman, I work for Aldrich Chemical. I think I've noticed those catalogs of his before.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2007)

Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

Hunny loves seeing pics of pebbles, i think she thinks its her! LOL:kiss:


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 29, 2007)

Awe! She must be one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen! Nethies are not common here.Or else I would have 78. lol:brownbunny


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

*tamnjo wrote: *


> Awe! She must be one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen! Nethies are not common here.Or else I would have 78. lol:brownbunny


Agreed! We're pretty close to each other. Want to meet up and bunny nap a few?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> do i detect the presence of another scientist? (the sigma catalogs)


naturestee* wrote: *


> I work for Aldrich Chemical. I think I've noticed those catalogs of his before.



I'm not a scientist.  I work in the food industry.
I was doing some research and ordered some things from Sigma, and now they send me a catalog every year.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Those pictures are adorable!


jupiterannette* wrote: *


> Hunny loves seeing pics of pebbles


Wait there's more. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *tamnjo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nethies are not common here.Or else I would have 78. lol:brownbunny
> ...


Pipp must be close to you. :run:


----------



## Haley (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for making my day! Pebbles always brings a smile to my face (and boy do I need to smile after all the sadness around here).

She looks like she enjoys knowing she has fans. I love this one:







You expect her to turn around and say "Dad, I dont know about this one, what do you think?" :biggrin2:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 1, 2007)

*tamnjo wrote: *


> Awe! She must be one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen! Nethies are not common here.Or else I would have 78. lol:brownbunny



I know a few super cute nethies in rescue! Would be happy to set you up if you like .

Verrrrrrrrry cute, PB! How is Babette?


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahh, in the midst of so much recent sadness, Pebbles brings a smile. She certainly seems to love her little figurine - better watch yourself if you try and separate them .

Jan


----------



## Celestial Wind (Oct 2, 2007)

Pebbles is to darn cute for words.....and what lovely pictures nce and clear if you don't mind me asking what type of cmera do you use?


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 8, 2007)

More gorgeous pictures of Pebbles - these are amazing! I love looking at her :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> what lovely pictures nce and clear if you don't mind me asking what type of cmera do you use?


I have the Nikon D200. In a couple of months the new Nikon D300 will be coming out. The D300 will advance digital photography by 2 generations. 
I could always wish for one.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Of course, it's all work and no play..... :lies


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey I said no play.... hwell:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


this is one of the cutest things i have ever seen!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2007)

Ohmygosh!! How adorable are those photos?? Pebbles really loves her little clay bunny, doesn't she!

You had better watch out when I come to Edmonton, and keep her well under lock and key :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Pebbles really loves her little clay bunny, doesn't she!


She sure does like her clay bunny.







Wish it was the same with Pebbles andBebe. Just like Pernod and Shadow, Pebbles will not take a liking to Bebe. 
Pebbles would try and attack Bebe, only to get beat up by the bigger and stronger Bebe.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Stan, that is such a shame, especially as Pebbles got along with other bunnies when you were looking after them. The mind of a bunny is certainly a curious thing :?
Let's hope Pebbles realises that Bebe isn't there to steal you, and comes around!

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 9, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...




:yeahthat:

And I must admit, Pebbles has one of the cutest faces in the forum! She is adorable...I always love seeing pics of her. 

P.S. I'm not showing this thread to my two, or they will see that rabbits _can_ use the Internet...and I'll never hear the end of it for not sharing my computer with them...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> ...




Which is why, Katie? You should ask Stan to use this pic on your site for the fundraiser, if you're still doing it, (If you already haven't).


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup Katie And I'll add that picture once I get a chance (I've got midterms this week) it's already the background on my laptop and when my boyfriend saw the picture he squeeled with glee I think he finally understands why I'm so obsessed with Pebbles!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 10, 2007)

I love Pebbles. What an adorable little bunny


----------



## Greta (Oct 11, 2007)

aaah! she's so cute and photogenic! *chants* more pics! more pics! more pics!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


> *chants* more pics! more pics! more pics!


More? ..... says Pebbles.






:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's more ....













:toastingbuns








:toast:










:clown


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL! It looks like Pebbles is rolling around drunk in the last one 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 12, 2007)

Pebbles is adorable! She does have the cutest face! I like the ones of her lookin' to take a chaw out of the clay bunny. So cute! More pictures, please! Is this the same Pebbles that Katietundrabean has on her blog? I saw that Pebbles a couple days ago and almost died.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 12, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Pebbles is adorable! She does have the cutest face! I like the ones of her lookin' to take a chaw out of the clay bunny. So cute! More pictures, please! Is this the same Pebbles that Katietundrabean has on her blog? I saw that Pebbles a couple days ago and almost died.



Yup that's the same one 

For anyone who doesn't know she's talking about this blog.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> it's already the background on my laptop and when my boyfriend saw the picture he squeeled with glee


Here is a larger version for you to use.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 15, 2007)

Aww!!! I just HAD to make that my wallpaper!!! 

She's so amazingly cute...those big, dark eyes KILL ME!! 

Give her (and Bebe) a kiss from everyone in the Maherwoman Zoo!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a different kind of photo shoot. I was recording how Pebbles and Bebe would get along with each other. When I had other rabbitswith Pebbles before (bunny sitting) in the back yard, it was neutral territory and theywouldquickly bond. Pebbles would be the dominate bunny and chase the othersuntil they submit and then Pebbles would start grooming them.

This is was happens when two rabbits won't accept the other. Pebble will attack the bigger and stronger Bebe, and luckily Pebbles is more agile and quicker than her counterpart. However, Bebe would not back down from Pebbles and would chase after Pebbles.
When the two fight, Pebbles has suffered more injuries so I really have to be careful when the two are together.

These sequence of the next 32 pictures were taken under 22 seconds. The camera is capable of shooting 5 FPS (frames per second).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Some how Pebbles would not groom Bebe, as Bebe would not submit to Pebbles.

So Pebbles runs around to the back of Bebe....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

And attacks Bebe from the back...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Now Bebe is mad and gives chase to Pebbles...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Pebbles is able to stay one step ahead of Bebe.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Close but no Cigar....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Now the next few pictures, I don't know what happened. I think Pebbles did a Double Axle when she jumped over Bebe.... :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Pebbles was able to avoid Bebe every time she leaps over her.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Thisis whenI had to stop the two...

















Shutter speed 1/1000 sec
F-stop F 2.8
ISO 250


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Stan those photos are just AWESOME!

I do have to say that I think pebbles is enjoying the torment that BeBe seems to be suffering since she can't quite get even LOL!


----------



## myLoki (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! I love your camera. I love your bunnies. I love your camera + your bunnies. 


t.:biggrin2:


ps What kind of camera is it?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Nikon D200with the 70-200 VR zoom lens.


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2007)

yikes!


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>







Nice shot!!!



How much air did she get?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> Nice shot!!!
> How much air did she get?


About this much..... inkbouce:

:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow....those are reallllly neat pictures!

NICE SHOTS!!


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 14, 2007)

great pics!!! pebbles can sure jump!!! sooooo cute!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! You're a great photographer--keep posting!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow! Amazing pictures! I liked the commentary, too. If only they would both realize how very lovable the other bun is... You can really see the displeasure on both of their faces! I hope they come to love each other. Thanks for posting the pictures, they always brighten my day!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone else see the flying poo in this picture? behind Pebbles



*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, yeah! I noticed the flying poop and was laughing about it but forgot to point it out :clapping: So funny!!!


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 15, 2007)

i saw that bullet!!!!!!! was laughing my guts out


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Does anyone else see the flying poo in this picture?


You guys don't miss a thing. :laugh:

I got some more pictures of flying poop if you want to see them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

That's telling Bebe what she thinks of her!!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 15, 2007)

Great pictures, as always!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome pics, of course! Haha, that is so funny you guys saw the flying poop.

I love this pic, that Pebbles better watch herself! Goodness.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Nov 16, 2007)

How cute are those pics!?:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh and we would love to see more flying poo pics! Because that's just the kind of people we are :nod


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh and we would love to see more flying poo pics!



Only on a bunny forum..... 

I call this one ..... *Bombs Away!
*










How about .... *Turbo Booster!
*









Mmmm .... I'll let you guys caption this one. 







By the way, I don't know how to Photoshop. They are the orginal pictures. :camera


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are too funny...:rofl:

I love those!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 16, 2007)

That last one...:shock:. Haha, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 16, 2007)

Toooo funny!!:laugh:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2007)

Woah, excellent photos, Stan. 

This is exactly how Pernod and Shadow were - only Shadow was leaping over Pernod when she went for him (until he defended himself and it was visit the vet time again :?). I know how disappointing it is when you think you are doing the best for Pebbles in getting her a friend, and she rejects her. I really hope that she comes around and realises that having a bunny pal is best for her (and I hope it doesn't take her 10 months)

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 24, 2007)

I've missed my Pebbles. (Mine, I say!) :hugsquish: More! More!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 26, 2007)

As always ... fantastic photos of Pebbles and co.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

aurora369* wrote: *


> I know that Pet_Bunny also has a bunny that liked peeing in a food dish.


Dawn is right. Here are the pictures of Bebe using food bowlsas her litter box. She uses one is for pee, the other for poop, and doesn't mix up the two.






This is Bebe with the bowls in her cage. The two rectangle bowlsin the back is her litter boxes, the round one isfor water and the other for hay.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Here Bebe crams herself into one bowl. She finds it very comfortable. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

A picture of Bebeusing the other food bowl for her pee box.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Bebe won't pee in her poop bowl, but will reach over to pee in the pee bowl.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

What a strange bunny. :hbunnysmell:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2008)

Very cute! How is she doing with losing weight?

I need some Pebbles pics too!anic:

Oh, would you like this Blog renamed?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 14, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE your pictures. Especially the action shots, they come out so crystal clear! :clapping:

I keep going back to that picture of Pebbles doing her double-axel over Bebe...I think I'm gonna have to save that one to my desktop 

Bebe is looking great. Now it's time for you to upload some Pebbles photos :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Very cute! How is she doing with losing weight?




Bebe is a trim 2000 grams. (4 lbs 7 oz). She is full of energy and has been jumping out of the 4 foot playpen.
Pebbles is a steady 1250 grams (2 lbs 11oz). 
There is a thread with a monthly weight that I should update.

ThanksAngelnSnuffy, this Blog should be Pebbles and Bebe's Photo Shoot.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Now it's time for you to upload some Pebbles photos :biggrin2:








Cleaning Pebbles cage with the Dyson hand vac. She still has her original litter box.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Very cute! How is she doing with losing weight?
> ...



Good to hear on the weight on Bebe! You're such an awesome bun dad!:biggrin2:

Changed the title for you!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

I cannot believe BeBe goes in those tiny litterboxes! Bo won't even go in a small one like that!


----------

